
If you want to make money with apps, go BlackBerry - bluesmoon
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2010/04/if_you_want_to.html
======
jrockway
Sample size?

If they just had one weird Blackberry user that said $6 and 10,000 iPhone
users that said $1... well, you are going to make more money from the iPhone.

